# Oysters - Brined - Cold Smoked - Canned -  From Go to Show w/Q View



## mr t 59874 (Jun 18, 2013)

I was recently surprised with three dozen fresh oysters from the Seattle area.



Three dozen oysters ready to be shucked.



Oysters after being shucked.



Oysters in brine for 1.5 hours.

In order to duplicate brines, when making them, I record the % Salinity @ 60° and measure the pH. 

A very good and simple oyster brine.

38% Salinity @ 60° - pH 8.0

½ cup Morton Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] = 100g by weight

1 quart water

I like trying different proportions and ingredients.  The one used in this recipe was actually my salmon brine recipe, the results were very good.

The link follows.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122931/mr-ts-smoked-salmon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

                                                                                                                                              

Oysters out of brine and being air dried for one hour to form pellicle.



Oysters after being cold smoked for 1.5 hours using a tray type smoke generator placed in my stove heat sink in order to provide a smooth

 very light white smoke before being placed into the smoker .

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view



Oysters placed in half pint canning jars.

 

Oysters covered with olive oil.

 

Oysters out of pressure canner and ready for storage.

Tom


----------



## chef willie (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow..nice job of shucking, smoking and then canning them up. Don't think I've ever seen anyone do that. They usually don't get past the grill around here. They look huge compared to the ones usually seen in tins. Good job.....Willie


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice job there Tom! Did you do a sample taste before canning them? Just wondering about the taste.


----------



## choupic (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah that's a great idea ! I may do that and put some up for this winter .


----------



## choupic (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing mr T !


----------



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tom those oysters look great. I will have to start canning some.I hate it when the oyster season is over.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tom, once again, thanks for the great write up. We regularly stop at the Oregon Oyster Farm on our way back from the coast to pick up Yaquina Bay Oysters. Looks like my next trip I will need to stop and pick up 10 dozen of the petites


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 18, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Tom those oysters look great. I will have to start canning some.I hate it when the oyster season is over.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I understand, David.

Tom


Choupic said:


> Thanks for sharing mr T !


You are welcome.

Tom


> Originally Posted by *Chef Willie*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..nice job of shucking, smoking and then canning them up. Don't think I've ever seen anyone do that. They usually don't get past the grill around here. They look huge compared to the ones usually seen in tins. Good job.....Willie


Normally ours aren't around long enough to make it to the grill.


Dutch said:


> Nice job there Tom! Did you do a sample taste before canning them? Just wondering about the taste.


 My wife asked, " Those aren't all going to be canned are they?". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Strangely enough a half dozen fell on a bed of ice.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

As for the taste.  I will have to let you know later, as I did several things differently on these.  Normally a simple Tender Quick brine is used, hot smoked with a heavier smoke and canned in water.

Tom


> Originally Posted by *Chef Willie*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..nice job of shucking, smoking and then canning them up. Don't think I've ever seen anyone do that. They usually don't get past the grill around here. They look huge compared to the ones usually seen in tins. Good job.....Willie


Thanks Willie, I fully understand, ours are normally not around long enough to make it to the grill. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

Those look good enough to eat....   really !!!!!

Cooked or Raw......  no problem.......


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 18, 2013)

The same Dave, thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2013)

What is your brine composed of? I like to use a 2:1 or 3:1 sugar/salt ratio for oysters. The last batch I did I used Monkey Face Porter from Cascade Lakes brewing for the liquid portion of the brine. Pretty tasty!


----------



## hagisan (Jun 19, 2013)

The wife and I are huge oyster fans and going to try this ASAP.  We'll skip the canning part and go right to eating.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> What is your brine composed of? I like to use a 2:1 or 3:1 sugar/salt ratio for oysters. The last batch I did I used Monkey Face Porter from Cascade Lakes brewing for the liquid portion of the brine. Pretty tasty!


DS, the strength of the brine would depend on the amount of liquid used with your ratios.  What was your liquid proportion?  I take it you like yours on the sweet side.

In order to duplicate brines, when making them, I record the % Salinity @ 60° and measure the pH. 

A very good and simple oyster brine.

38% Salinity @ 60° - pH 8.0

½ cup Morton Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] = 100g by weight

1 quart water

I like trying different proportions and ingredients.  The one used in this recipe was actually my salmon brine recipe, don't know the results yet using it with oysters, but think they should be pretty tasty. The link follows.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122931/mr-ts-smoked-salmon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> DS, the strength of the brine would depend on the amount of liquid used with your ratios.  What was your liquid proportion?  I take it you like yours on the sweet side.
> 
> In order to duplicate brines, when making them, I record the % Salinity @ 60° and measure the pH.
> 
> ...


Tom you are correct we do like them a bit more on the sweet side. The 3:1 is a base and the actual amount does vary on the amount of liquid used. I adjust it all depending on how much brine we need.

We just returned from a great Oyster feed that the little town of Seneca Oregon puts on every year. Because of its remoteness and proximity to some super big cattle ranches everyone always thinks we are going to a "Rocky Mountain" Oyster feed. But its not! The whole town pitches in to put it on and they drive over to the Oregon Oyster Farms on the Yaquina River to pick up the oysters. For $18 you get to eat all you can from noon to 3. All the families in the town each make a salad of some sorts for the event too. They serve them bbq on the half shell and deep fried. This year they served 1,000 people!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 20, 2013)

Oooohhh, you guys are killing me... I miss home soooo much. Dan and his Shrimp boat , go down , by him a case or 5  of beer , party all night and come home with all the Oysters and Shrimp and Fish I want.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   All from Aransas Pass area.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr. T, your oysters look great!  Thanks for sharing.

Jay


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Oooohhh, you guys are killing me... I miss home soooo much. Dan and his Shrimp boat , go down , by him a case or 5  of beer , party all night and come home with all the Oysters and Shrimp and Fish I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor baby.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


JayBone said:


> Mr. T, your oysters look great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Jay


Your, welcome.

Tom


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom you are correct we do like them a bit more on the sweet side. The 3:1 is a base and the actual amount does vary on the amount of liquid used. I adjust it all depending on how much brine we need.
> 
> We just returned from a great Oyster feed that the little town of Seneca Oregon puts on every year. Because of its remoteness and proximity to some super big cattle ranches everyone always thinks we are going to a "Rocky Mountain" Oyster feed. But its not! The whole town pitches in to put it on and they drive over to the Oregon Oyster Farms on the Yaquina River to pick up the oysters. For $18 you get to eat all you can from noon to 3. All the families in the town each make a salad of some sorts for the event too. They serve them bbq on the half shell and deep fried. This year they served 1,000 people!


Sounds like a party to me.

Tom


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm moving to Oregon!...[emoji]127939[/emoji][emoji]128168[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow!!!

Your Oysters look Great, Tom!!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Your Oysters look Great, Tom!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear.

Tom


----------



## dls1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Those oysters are beautiful Tom. Have you tried any yet? Like others have said, if those were mine I don't think they would have made it to the canning stage.

When you canned them did you add any spices or herbs? Also, what of wood did you use in the AMNPS?

Very nice job.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 26, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Those oysters are beautiful Tom. Have you tried any yet? Like others have said, if those were mine I don't think they would have made it to the canning stage.
> 
> When you canned them did you add any spices or herbs? Also, what of wood did you use in the AMNPS?
> 
> Very nice job.


Thanks dls.  Haven't tried any as of yet.  A half dozen didn't make it to the canner.

As my smoked salmon brine was used, no other ingredients were used.  The pellets used for this smoke were the Amazin Pit Master.

*Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show" w/Q-View*  

The AMNPS was placed in the external heat sink and by using a small fan, a almost invisible white smoke was pushed into the smoker until color was noticed on the oysters, 1 hour.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello Tom.  Again!  YOU-THA-MAN!  Great job.  Great recipe! Great looking oysters!  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr.T,

I know this is an old thread but I was curious about the texture of the canned oysters?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 14, 2017)

Atomic, I am glad your asking this question..... That thread looks phenomenal...... That is going to have to be on the list as well... Ok, Maybe start a new list for after spring break up.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

Break up? Yep...That's one of the consequences of making bbq/smoking long todo lists


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Mr.T,
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I was curious about the texture of the canned oysters?


Good question and thank you AB for your kind comment.

The texture is very similar to the ones purchased in stores, not mushy, but not real firm. they just have a very pleasing bite to them.

Hope this helps.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

I like store bought smoked/canned oysters. Definitely will try this.

What do you think about using the same method on mussels?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I like store bought smoked/canned oysters. Definitely will try this.
> 
> What do you think about using the same method on mussels?


Go for it, you may never buy another can. I may be preaching to the choir, but a word of caution. The oysters will readily take on smoke, so go light. Pressure canning will also intensify the smoke flavor, another reason to go light on the smoke. Water bath is not an option here, so don’t even consider it.

It works well on mussels and clams also.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

Can they be enjoyed immediately or would they benefit from some "rest" like confit meats?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2017)

I am not that familiar with the confit method of cooking and preserving. Of course the oysters can and do get consumed on a limited basis prior to canning, but like you, we like what the oil adds to them.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

I meant... After you can then...Should one wait a while before consuming them or it makes no difference? There is no improvement with time?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I meant... After you can then...Should one wait a while before consuming them or it makes no difference? There is no improvement with time?


I have noticed no difference.

T


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 14, 2017)

Break up in Canada is during spring time, Thaw / frost comes out of the roads and truck weights are limited, causing road bans. I work in the drilling industry so we are usually shut down for 2-4 months until roads are good and land dries up. They don't want heavy equip. wrecking roads.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Break up in Canada is during spring time, Thaw / frost comes out of the roads and truck weights are limited, causing road bans. I work in the drilling industry so we are usually shut down for 2-4 months until roads are good and land dries up. They don't want heavy equip. wrecking roads.


I knew that. Have a friend who worked in this business for a long time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 14, 2017)

Probably a stupid question: since there is salt water already in the shell (or in the jar in my case - i get them shucked) aren't they brined already?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah I just reread that comment..... lol Thx Atomic. Yes it is also a great time for my list... But as many married men say... The "honey do list" is also growing...... nutts.... Never enough time....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 15, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Probably a stupid question: since there is salt water already in the shell (or in the jar in my case - i get them shucked) aren't they brined already?


Possibly brined, but not cured. Unless consuming fresh, I prefer to cure. It also adds a different flavor.

T


----------

